# In need of TEMCO gas to propane conversion kit



## DrRecycle (Sep 25, 2010)

I purchased an existing home with a Direct Vent Zero Clearance Gas Fireplace Heater already installed.
I the home was about 4 years old and the fireplace was never connected. The previous owner was also his own contractor for the build.   Do you see where this is going?

Once in I called the propane people to come install a tank and hook up the fireplace to the LP. They dropped the tank, ran the line, but when they were about to hook it up, they discovered it is a Natural Gas Fireplace (permanantly installed with beautiful stone work sealing the firebox into the wall. And you guessed it, my town does not have natural gas run along its streets.

So we went in search of a TEMCO conversion kit. Turns out TEMCO is out of business. Two years later, not luck.

But there must be a conversion kit sitting out there somewhere. Any suggestions from anyone?

TEMCO DV1200N serial No 008037

Please help.
D


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 26, 2010)

You may be SOL. I checked the TEMCO website for your model & there is no conversion kit listed for the TEMCO DV1200N.
In fact it says that this model is available in Natural Gas models & mentions NOTHING about LP.
Look at the rating plate to see if there are LP orifice sizes listed on it, or what the BTU input is for LP.
That info will let you know if it's been tested for that fuel type.
Those items may not be proprietary & possibly a local hearth shop or industrial supply store may have what you need.
The problem may lie with trying to locate LP regulator head.
See if you can identify the valve manufacturer & model number, & report that info here.
Maybe one of can come up with something.
If we can't, you have one option. Tear it out & install an LP unit.
We do these "gas to gas" conversions A LOT & more often than not, we maintain the integrity 
of the finish (stone) around the appliance. 
We remove the siding, cut thru the sheathing & studs & remove the fire place from the outside of the house. 
It's costy & takes the better part of 8 hours with a two-man crew....


----------



## DrRecycle (Sep 26, 2010)

Bob, thanks. Not what I wanted to hear. TEMCO was apparently purchased by Majestic, Monessan out of Paris, KY. They aren't open on the weekends, so I am going to give them a shot on Monday.
I will try to follow up on your suggestions and see if I can avoid the total rip out of the existing unit.
D


----------



## pyrotom (Oct 5, 2010)

Once you check the data tag to see if there is a rating for LP, which means it is safe to convert, you may be able to find the correct parts. 

It's pretty likely you'll be able to find the valve regulator and pilot orifice (or pilot assembly), but the burner orifice will be a trick. If it is manual control - one knob that says off/pilot/hi-lo, you'll have to change the appliance regulator and the valve may be fine.

If we were going from LP to NG, the orifice could be changed from the smaller LP hole size to the the larger NG hole size, but not the other way. 

There are a couple of other tricks to making the swap without making too big a deal out of it.


----------

